# Help on getting the right green color



## alexvazquez (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

Im new to Oil Paint and I have been trying to mix several oil colors to get a green that is in this picture:

https://imgur.com/a/MJwJ1

I was looking into Winsor Newton page and that green seems to be like Sap Green which I dont have it. So I want to ask help from experts on telling me what colors to mix to get that green please.

Appreciate a lot.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I would start with this is if I couldn't get it. Blue and yellow whatever you have followed by a little red to to grey it down. It's going to depend on the paints you have but this should get you there.


----------



## alexvazquez (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks a lot, that was very interesting. Then I tried to find other service for Virtual Pallet and found one that is amazing:

https://sensuallogic.com/

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sl60 (Mar 17, 2018)

Since sap green is a transparent color I wouldn't use it. Experiment with mixtures of yellow ochre plus a blue (ultramarine or even pthalo), grayed with burnt sienna or an opaque red like cadmium.


----------

